# majek extreme 25



## travfish (Jul 21, 2010)

Fixing to buy a majek extreme 25 and just wondering if anyone that owns one is unhappy with it and why? Ive heard mostly good things but know there has to be some bad as well.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

the hinges on the hatch covers are kind of annoying.


----------



## travfish (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow! Do you own one? Is that the only complaint you have?!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great boat, very dry and a nice ride. My buddy has one with a 300 Yamaha and I think it will run in the 60's! Sweet boat


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Yes I have one. I would like to have more dry storage, but you can get them with a cap and rod boxes up front now, which would provide a couple more storage areas. 

Another thing is the rod holders in the center console are integrated flush mounts. When it rains or you're in rough water you will get a little water inside the center console. I've been thinking about plumbing the bottoms of the rod holders with small drain lines, but it really hasn't been a huge issue.


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Yes I have one. I would like to have more dry storage, but you can get them with a cap and rod boxes up front now, which would provide a couple more storage areas.
> 
> Another thing is the rod holders in the center console are integrated flush mounts. When it rains or you're in rough water you will get a little water inside the center console. I've been thinking about plumbing the bottoms of the rod holders with small drain lines, but it really hasn't been a huge issue.


The Majek's have caps that go on the end of the rod holders and have a drain on them. I put a set on my rod holders and tubed the drain out side of the console.

As for hatches you can get a variety of different hatches from Majek when they build the boat. I chose the hatches for my boat when it was being built.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

TOOEXTREME said:


> The Majek's have caps that go on the end of the rod holders and have a drain on them. I put a set on my rod holders and tubed the drain out side of the console.
> 
> As for hatches you can get a variety of different hatches from Majek when they build the boat. I chose the hatches for my boat when it was being built.


the new hatches are built for the boat, they're not the ones that stick up above the deck, they're flush mounted. It's the same type of hatch they use on the boats with a cap. You probably could request those other plastic hatch lids, but the way these hatches are is a much better, custom looking deal. I have two lids on the front deck, one of them is probably 4 1/2 feet x 2 feet

I thought I had seen those drain caps before on some boats... seems like it should be a standard deal, or maybe it is, and my boat was rigged without them.


----------



## craftkr (May 24, 2012)

Can we get some pic-tars of y'alls boats? I would love to see them.


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Kyle 1974 said:


> the hinges on the hatch covers are kind of annoying.





travfish said:


> Wow! Do you own one? Is that the only complaint you have?!


Travfish, when your spending that kind of money on a boat, even little things like this should matter.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

the hinges are high quality, it's just annoying because they have a hinge, within a hinge... if that makes sense. when the hatches are closed, and you're walking around on them, the hatches move with that internal hinge movement. there isn't anything flexing, other than the hinge, it just feels odd/


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

I haven't added it on yet, but I got some hatch seals that I'm going to put on the lid itself. That should allow the lid to set down in it's channel with a bit of a fit and won't pop and crinkle everytime you walk on the hatch.

I also know I lost the pin in one of my hinges and need to replace it. 

I'm not fond of them myself. I forgot to add mine is a 22, but saw that the hatches were the same at the boat show on the 25. I also know that the newer 22's and 25's have a better hatch seal.

Jason


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

craftkr said:


> Can we get some pic-tars of y'alls boats? I would love to see them.


yeah, let's see those lids


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

makes me happy when I see stuff like that on boats that cost that much. those are just SS door hinges you would think they could use boat hardware on a boat. I love majek's hulls but they need to work on the part you stand on it just looks thrown together.


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

That picture is not from an Extreme.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> ..


stop obsessing :spineyes: 



texasislandboy said:


> makes me happy when I see stuff like that on boats that cost that much. those are just SS door hinges you would think they could use boat hardware on a boat. I love majek's hulls but they need to work on the part you stand on it just looks thrown together.


SS door hinges? As opposed to non-stainless door hinges on a boat? Awesome, I guess they are supposed to be used on... umm.. doors? Maybe hatches don't have doors on them, lids are totally different and require different.. ummm.. hinges? I need to google to figure this one out.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Jay, what kind of boat is that?


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Jay, what kind of boat is that?


http://desperadoboats.com/22_shallow_water_fishing_boat.htm


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Those hinges look like they would be very wet. And make your children be born naked.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

jay likes to screw up other peoples boat posts... he'll do anything for internet attention

those hinges/boxes are not wet at all, there are raised lips under each lid with large channels for water to follow out and into the drains or the boat and not in the storage... and the "door hinges" are built into the deck recessed so no toe stubbing  It was planned that way from the beginning, not like a bbq door lid cut out of a propane tank and slapped down then hinged on the deck.

I can predict another person that will show up here soon to continue on the desperado boat smack talk as well.. he'll be here shortly


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

No. I mean just the hinges would make the boat wet. All by themselves. Terrible hinge designs!!!!!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I think the hull is a great design. but the cap needs to be finished


----------



## noskunks (Jul 27, 2006)

Kyle 1974 said:


> the hinges are high quality, it's just annoying because they have a hinge, within a hinge... if that makes sense. when the hatches are closed, and you're walking around on them, the hatches move with that internal hinge movement. there isn't anything flexing, other than the hinge, it just feels odd/


sounds like the gaskets are missing..

My 22 extreme with a cap has the same hinges and they don't do that, sometimes the back ones creak but don't pivot. Same complaint about the rod holders, mine weren't plumbed either.

Another gripe about the extremes are that they are rigged for one ice chest (I don't like to drink slimy beer) and because they run on the pad you want to minimize the weight in the front of the boat. You can have the front livelwell insulated from the factory and use it for a fishbox or drink cooler.

Overall that 25 is a great boat, you will be very happy with it.


----------



## Ratherbeefishin (May 17, 2012)

"You can have the front livewell insulated from the factory and use it for a fishbox or drink cooler"

Does nobody use the Livewells anymore? Just curious being a recent 1st boat owner.


----------



## bobo33 (Aug 22, 2011)

I use the console livewell for iced fish, I use an ice chest behind and under the racing seats for hydration and food, and my actual live well is behind the rear seats, used for bait, and keeping fish alive. I do still use both of them for "livewells".

I've actually been thinking about running O2 and a aireator to the console well.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

the rear livewell on the 25 extreme is huge. probably twice the size of the front livewell. I rarely use both of them, but if I would have had that front one insulated, it would make a great drink icechest


----------



## noskunks (Jul 27, 2006)

Ratherbeefishin said:


> "You can have the front livewell insulated from the factory and use it for a fishbox or drink cooler"
> 
> Does nobody use the Livewells anymore? Just curious being a recent 1st boat owner.


I went ahead and mounted a 94 quart cooler and ring on the front, just behind the front deck, mostly used for extra storage but I only use that one for the drink box if I have more than 3 people in the boat. Full front cooler and with 4+ people on the boat, both livewells full, and full of fuel I still can get 55-57 WOT. Otherwise if it's 3 or less I put a 48 under the leaning post in front of the fishbox for drinks, the leg rest will just fold down over it, a 54 qt will also fit but it's a little more tricky. If you get the front livewell insulated you can still use it for a livewell.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Kyle 1974 said:


> Yes I have one. I would like to have more dry storage, but you can get them with a cap and rod boxes up front now, which would provide a couple more storage areas.
> 
> Another thing is the rod holders in the center console are integrated flush mounts. When it rains or you're in rough water you will get a little water inside the center console. *I've been thinking about plumbing the bottoms of the rod holders with small drain lines*, but it really hasn't been a huge issue.


Like this (but without the kinked hose)?


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

yeah, exactly like that kempoc. did you make that, or buy it in a kit?


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

No, my boat came that way. However, I have seen those caps on the shelf - just dont remember where. Try Redwing in Houston. If not them, call K2 marine (Blackjack) and see where they get them.


----------



## travfish (Jul 21, 2010)

On the hinge flexing issue, I was told they give in order to keep from putting stress on the fiberglass. I did think that they looked kinda awkward. I'm just happy to hear only minor complaints. I just sold my 2004 skeeter 22zx bay boat and ordered a majek yesterday. Getting the 300 yamy on it so I think I'm in for an "extreme" upgrade. Thx for yalls help!


----------



## TOOEXTREME (Jun 23, 2004)

Kyle 1974 said:


> yeah, exactly like that kempoc. did you make that, or buy it in a kit?


I posted a response to your post. You can purchase them from Majek that is where I purchased mine.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

TOOEXTREME said:


> I posted a response to your post. You can purchase them from Majek that is where I purchased mine.


I quoted you and still missed it :headknock

I'll run by there later on and pick some up.

now my boat is perfect


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

here's a hinge.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wow, that's an awesome hinge. I'll upgrade to that next time.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

they've probably increased my top end by 10-12 MPH.


----------



## shooks (May 12, 2010)

On both the boats how come the deck and hatch do not match?


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

One thing I would say is that I don't know what they claim for draft, but it seems like alot to me. Seems like the boat needs over a foot just to float.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

It probably needs at least a foot to float. It's not a shallow water boat.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

shooks said:


> On both the boats how come the deck and hatch do not match?


X2


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

they aren't splatter painted like the deck.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Those 25 Extremes are nice boats, I have seen first hand how smooth they are and how fast they are. I was running 58 mph one day headed back from the land cut and one with a 300 passed me with 3 guys in it. I would say he was at least running 62 and they were enjoying a smoother ride as well.


----------



## noskunks (Jul 27, 2006)

Here's the deck lids on my 22 with cap, they match exactly. No slamming my snoopy rods, had the kids out!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

That's the first 22 xtreme I've ever seen that doesn't have a stereo in it.


----------

